# Helping Educate the Public About EVs



## Allen Bukoff (Jan 12, 2019)

https://www.fastcompany.com/90293666/your-math-about-buying-an-electric-car-is-probably-wrong

Great article! Erroneous consumer perceptions about EVs continue to be a major impediment to widespread EV adoption.

If you want to help educate the public about EVs, then please take the AutoThink Research survey at
https://www.surveymonkey.com/r/SCD5CMQ!


----------



## cftarnas (Jan 1, 2019)

EV knowledge is pretty bad when the article about EV ignorance gets wrong what EV is in a picture (it’s a Bolt, not a Volt) 🤪


----------



## FRC (Aug 4, 2018)

Allen Bukoff said:


> https://www.fastcompany.com/90293666/your-math-about-buying-an-electric-car-is-probably-wrong
> 
> Great article! Erroneous consumer perceptions about EVs continue to be a major impediment to widespread EV adoption.
> 
> ...


Tried the survey twice, malfunctioned both tries.


----------



## Tom Hudson (Dec 20, 2017)

Pretty good and thorough survey. I think I'll have my wife take it as well.


----------

